# go kart compression and Idle problem



## Tom711 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello,
I recently got a used yerf dog go cart with a 6.5hp Tecumseh. the engine runs fine, but the compression is so high the you could practically pull a rib starting it, is this normal? When it came its recoil wasn't working properly so i ordered a new one, but there doesn't seem to be much difference between the new and old recoils.

Another problem is that I have to adjust the idle pretty high for it to start, but after it starts up the engine goes so fast that the clutch engages and the kart tries to run off without me. If i adjust it lower while its running its fine and doesn't take off, but then next time i try to start it i have to get someone in the cart pushing the gas because the idle is to low for starting.

thanks for any help,
Tom


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

check the flywheel key this could cause a kick like this and may very well be the cause for the faulty carb adjustment but it would be a good idea to check the carb internally may be some creatures lurking in the bowl good luck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If this is an overhead valve model, the valves might need adjusting. Too much lash will not allow compression relase to activate.


----------

